# Anodized aluminum boxes?



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm trying to find out if an anodized aluminum box will get my yellow dog discolored? I know regular aluminum will for sure. The other option is stainless, but it's a good amount more $. If anodized will DEFINATELY stop the staining problem I will lean toward that, but if not then problem solved..I'll have to go stainless. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I had one from Crow Rivers that was anodized and it turned my yellow dog silver.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Can you skin the inside with SS?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Not sure if I can use ss skins inside. I have to ask the manufacturer.


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

Read the thread on the training form titled"Dog box question" it has some answers about the same question. Check out this link. 

http://www.eastcoastcrates.com/Anodizing.html


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

I have had an anodized aluminum box for about a year now. So far no troubles w/ my yellow dogs. They aren't in the box everyday, though.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I checked out the East Coast Crates...thanks for the suggestion Dan. They are pretty nice looking boxes. I got a quote today and for the same $ I can get this Ainley SS crate... http://www.ainleykennels.com/DogSingleCrate.htm
The SS crate, using aluminum framing is only $60 extra on a single box, over the basic anodized aluminum, so it makes sense to spend the extra. Now my only dilemma is if I should get a single box and when I get another dog, buy a second single box to match, or just get the double now. Here's what I'm looking at for the double crate, w/o the winter covers...http://www.ainleykennels.com/DogDoubleCrate.htm This is for the back of my pickup, which has a cap..I think it will provide good ventilation in the summer, and inside the cap seemed to be warm enough in the cold weather. What do you all think about the crates. Thanks.


----------

